

What's the status of getting .wiki approved as a TLD - niels_olson

My daughter is at the age where she's learning to spell, so I thought it would be a good time to set her up with her own wiki. It would have been nice to have hername.wiki. Guess I'll have to wait. Is someone lined up to start .wiki and just waiting for ICANN's larger opening-up of TLDs?
======
shutter
Not sure, but if the .com is still available, consider using that instead.

